# Biscuit notes



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I am sure i have seen a bean with biscuit in the tasting notes, can anyone shed any light?

Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Perhaps the jammy dodger hasbean decaf ?

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/colombia-el-meridiano-rioblanco-colombian-sc-decaffeinated


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Dont think it was that one boots, deffo not decaff!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Do like the cat sitting on the farmers arm though!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Bingo!

http://ravecoffee.co.uk/products/el-salvador-bosque-lya-green-coffee


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Are you talking about cupping notes of biscuit ?

Or say when milk is added ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Bingo!
> 
> http://ravecoffee.co.uk/products/el-salvador-bosque-lya-green-coffee


When milk is added then


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/ethiopia-yirgacheffe-chelba-washed

Lemon Biscuit


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> When milk is added then


Yup, with milk.


----------

